# Swapping MK6 JSW seats into MK7 GSW?



## slovopeter (Nov 1, 2016)

*Swapping MK6 JSW into MK7 GSW - need help please!*

See my updates in the next post below!


Anyone know if this is possible? I had another post elsewhere on the forums but figured I'd try here too.

I've taken my JSW seat out and the rails look like a different setup than the new platform. Looks like a few plugs would work, but not all (my JSW seats are heated, GSW, not). I suspect the answer is no, or its not worth the effort.

My back is done. im at wit's end with the damn S cloth seats. I've tried washers under the front, towels and pads to no avail, and have put 1000 miles on the car.

Figured I'd ask before I either head to the upholsterer, or I guess I'm looking for some used GTI or higher level Golf seats.

Thanks.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## slovopeter (Nov 1, 2016)

*Update: Getting started - some harness wiring questions!*

So I've started this project.

I don't know how to embed from Google Photos, so here's a link to the album:
https://goo.gl/photos/AYLdKEUGzyouF1B58

I've added comments into the google photos to help.

The MK6 seat will bolt directly into the MK7. Good start, right?

The problem are the harnesses. Only one (small black, two wires, part 1J0 973 119) is a direct plug and play. I'm assuming this is seat belt sensor.

Otherwise, the wiring harnesses in the MK6 are different than the MK7.

The MK6 seat has a different air bag sensor (I assume). They are both yellow with 3 wires, but different pin setup than the MK7 and different part numbers. MK6 (8J0 972 576), with black, blue, brown wires in 1,2,3 respectively. The MK7 is part #4H0 972 773.

I'm assuming for this I could cut the harness from the MK6 and simply wire into the MK7 (of course I've never done this).

Then there's another harness on the MK6 that is not even on the MK7. I'm assuming this is the seat heating connector? (7N0 972 703) which I don't have on the MK7, so not worried about this - as long as that's the case.

And finally, there's a big wiring harness on the MK6 (Part 8E0 972 710) with space up to 10 wires - 7 of which are being used. However on the MK7 (Part#4FO 937 733), it's a completely different harness and only 4 of the 10 are being used. I've drawn out all the pin connections, but not sharing here unless it's helpful.

So I guess my questions are...how to proceed?

I've NEVER done anything like this, and am a bit over my head methinks.

If anyone has any ideas on how to walk me through this, please share. Alternatively, I'm in Maine and am willing to travel a bit to get this done if anyone has the knowledge and feels like helping a newb out! (I can supply much beer of your preference).

One problem is, I may need to put the MK6 seat in the MK7, and vice versa for returning the MK6, which is a TDI for the buyback - or just return the car with the MK7 seat bolted in with none of the harnesses attached and air bag light on. hehe.

I guess I can always just pick up an exact MK6 seat later and put it in my MK7.

I'm also assuming putting an MK7 GTI seat in (which I also find comfy, but not as comfy as my MK6 JSW seat) would be MUCH easier.

Thanks for ANY insights folks!

Pete


----------



## Autofahrer (Apr 8, 2011)

Did anything ever come from this project? I'm curious as I want to add mk6 golf cloth seats in place of my leatherette mk7 golf seats.


----------



## slovopeter (Nov 1, 2016)

Autofahrer said:


> Did anything ever come from this project? I'm curious as I want to add mk6 golf cloth seats in place of my leatherette mk7 golf seats.


I ended up putting MK7 gti seats in. Pretty much plug and play.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Regerfab (Mar 11, 2017)

How did the rear seats work? Mainly did the release latches in the trunk still work?


----------



## Hison (May 5, 2020)

statiko


----------

